# Flounder!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Flounder! He was born 12/13/2007. He is also already sold and will be picked up when he is weaning age.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is very cute! Love the black over the eyes!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! He is a little doll  I am having so much fun with all of these babies


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

too cute! he was born on my brothers birthday too.
beth


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

How neat! I have got a set of twins that were born on that day too.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute -those face markings make him look like he's just thinking of ways to get into trouble.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Gosh he looks so much like Evy! What a cutie!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! Yes, he is a rambuncious little fellow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> Cute -those face markings make him look like he's just thinking of ways to get into trouble.


Ditto!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww he is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a cutie!! I love those little "eyebrows!"


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes everyone just loves him! 

These babies have really been running me ragid, but I have been enjoying every minute of it!!! And since I am keeping Faline and Dot that have really been getting the extra special attention :wink: Since I don't have to worry about getting attached to them. And it is such a good thing that I got a deposit on Todd shortly after he was born, because he has turned into my little baby always begging for attention  It is gonna be hard to let him go in 4 weeks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

at what age do you sell your kids?

5 weeks in my oppion is WAY to young. I bought mia at 6 weeks and I have sworn I will NEVER do that again. 8 weeks or older from now on


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

He's soooo cute!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> at what age do you sell your kids?
> 
> 5 weeks in my oppion is WAY to young. I bought mia at 6 weeks and I have sworn I will NEVER do that again. 8 weeks or older from now on


I would never wean any that young. Todd is already almost 4 weeks old, so he has a little over 4 weeks to go.

My Bucklings get weaned no sooner than 8 weeks and only then if they are eating good and growing properly. My Doelings don't get weaned until they are about 12 weeks old. The only reason I wean the Bucklings at around 8 weeks is because they can start breeding at such a young age and I don't want to take a chance of them breeding with their Dam.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That sounds perfect - that is how i work it as well

How I got confused was your possible type-o? the date said he was only 1 week old so I based my question and statement off that.



HollowbeadRanch said:


> This is Flounder! He was born 12/13/2007. He is also already sold and will be picked up when he is weaning age.


----------

